# 2007 Branson Rally - Who Is Attending??



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The date range for the official rally is June 22 through July 1, 2007.

Under this thread, please post the dates you can be there and the number of people in your party.

As soon as we have 10 firm commitments, we have a rally. Reservations will be directly with ABC Branson. Michelle is the Rally Coordinator at (417) 336-4399. Tell her you are reserving for the Outbackers.com Rally.

If you cannot attend, please do not post your regrets here. That way we can just keep this as an attendee list. Thanks!

My RSVP:
7Heaven
Dates I can attend: 6/22-6/30
People in my party: 7


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We'll be there!!!! Can't wait!
















My RSVP :
Arrive - Sunday, June 24
Depart - Friday, June 29
2 Adults + 2 grandkids

Mark


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

We finally have our dates!

RSVP:
Arrive - Friday, June 22
Depart - Monday, June 25
2 Adults + 2 teens

Ken and Cindi
(Sorry it's not longer, we are also going on a long trip and we don't have much vacation time!)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Steve McNeil said:


> Let's keep this going. I would hate to see this National Rally fail.
> 
> My family will probably arrive toward the end, around June 27th-June 28th and stay through July 5th.
> 
> ...


I hope this is okay, I moved Steve's RSVP to this RSVP thead.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, we're not able to attend this rally. Have a GREAT time.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

This will be a last call for interest. Otherwise, I'd suggest we go back to the plan for regional rallies and see if someone can pull of the 2008 Outback Factory Rally.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

7heaven said:


> This will be a last call for interest. Otherwise, I'd suggest we go back to the plan for regional rallies and see if someone can pull of the 2008 Outback Factory Rally.


Hopefully we can get more families interested. It looks like only 4-5 families have signed up. We may have to give it more time, since the date is almost a year away. Let's not give up on this. Afterall this would be our first rally to attend.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Sooner State Outbackers (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm with Steve on not giving up so soon. We have not committed yet because I havent recieved an answer yet from work about taking those days off for vacation. We think it is a wonderful idea to have a rally at Branson and would love to attend. I hope to have an answer soon! Thanks for putting the time in to try and make this a success 7heaven







. Don...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

7heaven, you should not give up on this. You've done all the legwork, so the hard part is done.
So it's not shaping up to be the National rally everyone had hoped for, but with the Eastern region, Southeastern region and Western region all having a rally at virtually the same time, so should you







Looks like 07 is the year of the regional rally, each the biggest yet. That's really exciting to see!! Maybe with enough advance planning, we can actually pull off a National Rally in 08 at the birthplace of the Outback!

People will attend Branson. Stick to it and you all will have a great time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> People will attend Branson. Stick to it and you all will have a great time


I agree. We've got time so let's wait a while before we do anything.

Mark


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We are also considering this rally - but have not made a commitment yet.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

We are also considering, but with 2 kids in sports just can't make a commitent this far out either. Don't give up on it, more will sign up.







It is as close as a rally will probably be to us.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 24, 2006)

java script:emoticon('







', 'smid_6')







I would love to attend a rally at Branson next summer. Just let me know when I can register and how. Lucy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Go to rally section and the Branson one is pinned


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

We would love to attend the rally in Branson next summer. 2 sadults 1 teen. will check dates and make res.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Just found out my son's troop won the lottery for Philmont Scout Ranch in July 2007!









He has talked me into getting in shape for this big trek. It involves hiking through mountains between 6,000-11,000 feet.









Unfortunately, it will mean we will miss the Branson Rally that we helped get started...









We'll need another Outbacker to pick up the ball for planning this rally.









As noted earlier, as soon as we have 10 firm commitments, we have a rally. Reservations will be directly with ABC Branson. Michelle is the Rally Coordinator at (417) 336-4399. She won't hold the spot as an official rally until there are 10 sites reserved.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Just found out my son's troop won the lottery for Philmont Scout Ranch in July 2007!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Philmont! That is going to be an adventure to remember for life!
Congrats and best of luck to you and your son. Good luck with the high altitude training


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Guys and Gals,

Don't forget this one!!!









Mark


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Is the Branson Rally still a go? We are trying to schedule our vacations for 2007. We have to turn in our vacation dates at work, by the end of the year.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## drpatton (Sep 8, 2005)

We will most likely be able to be there on the weekends, I just changed jobs, (which in the long run will give me more camping time) but I won't be eligible for vacation until after labor day. We are only 45 minutes or so from Branson, so we will be there some, but I will have to probably wait until late Jan. to actually book.

Darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is the Branson Rally still a go? We are trying to schedule our vacations for 2007. We have to turn in our vacation dates at work, by the end of the year.


I contacted the ABC Resort a couple weeks ago to see where we were and how many people had made reservations. We have gone nowhere except to tentatively schedule the dates. No one had booked a reservation at that time.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

ABC Branson called me a couple of weeks ago to say that someone was taking over the rally organizing. They were sending that person the contract, etc. Does anyone know who volunteered to take this over?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> ABC Branson called me a couple of weeks ago to say that someone was taking over the rally organizing. They were sending that person the contract, etc. Does anyone know who volunteered to take this over?


I think they thought it was me when I called about a reservation. See post above. I told them I wasn't the one taking over, though.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> ABC Branson called me a couple of weeks ago to say that someone was taking over the rally organizing. They were sending that person the contract, etc. Does anyone know who volunteered to take this over?


Anyone nearby or close to nearby that can take this over?

Something needs to be done so people can make reservations. 2007 is next week!

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

It would be great if someone could take this on and call ABC Branson. Michelle is the Rally Coordinator at (417) 336-4399. We will soon lose the time slot if we don't nail it down.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I don't know about the rest of y'all, but we're confirmed as of today! I told Michelle at ABC I was coming whether or not any of my fellow Outbackers were coming.

I'll be arriving on Sunday, June 24th and departing on Friday, the 29th.

Hope to see _*some*_ of you there.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am not trying to be funny or disrespectful but how many are going to this rally? Would anyone mind if the name of the rally was changed? It does not seem to have too many going and again..no disrespect meant..but to continue to call this a "National Rally" seems inappropriate. Newbies who look at this thread could wonder what the problem is with only a few going to a National Rally. It did not work out as hoped and that is no ones fault, I personally would like to just change the name "National" and leave it as the Branson Rally.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Would anyone mind if the name of the rally was changed?


Since I'm the only one going, I have no objection to changing the name.









Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

If you would like to attend to the Branson Rally with Mark, please call Michelle at ABC Branson, (417) 336-4399. Unless she hears from Outbackers soon, it will simply be camping with Mark week. They would try to get you close to him, based on available spots.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> it will simply be camping with Mark week


Hey, what could be better????









Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark & Tish,

We will be there June 26 - July 1, 2007. We need to get more OUTBACKERS to be there.
Judy and I are going to see the Branson area while we are there.

SEE YOU IN JUNE ! ! !

Rob & Judy Outbackers
2006 RSS


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like you've got yourselves a rally!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark & Tish,
> 
> We will be there June 26 - July 1, 2007. We need to get more OUTBACKERS to be there.
> Judy and I are going to see the Branson area while we are there.
> ...


Hey, now that's what I'm talking about!









Come on, fellow Outbackers, get in on the fun!!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

HEY YOU OUTBACKERS OUT THERE ! THE BRANSON RALLY IS STILL HAPPENING !!

Join in and meet other OUTBACKERS !!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

The last I heard, there was just four families already registered. The Branson Get-to-Together is still June 22 - July 1, 2007. See you there !


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The last I heard, there was just four families already registered


Do you know who they are?

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > The last I heard, there was just four families already registered
> 
> 
> Do you know who they are?
> ...


Mark,
When I called ABC, they didn't tell me who they were. I know that you and Tish and Judy and I are going from Texas. I will try to call ABC again.
Robert


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey gang, is this still a go??
Seems that my Outback is now in NW Arkansas, some 90 miles from Branson....

Just may be a strong possibility to make the beginning of this rally, then head out to Zion. 
Hmmm....








Jeff


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey gang, is this still a go??


WACamper,

Well, for mswalt and Rob & Judy Outbackers it is.

We'll both be there at the same time...I arrive on the 24th, Rob and Judy on the 26th.

See *you* there??????

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Hey gang, is this still a go??
> 
> 
> WACamper,
> ...


This is a very strong possibility for us, probably around the 25-27th before we head to the Zion rally. We're still working a few things out but it looks very promising. We'll advise as soon as we can lock down. Hopefully we'll see you there!
Jeff


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WoooooooHoooooooo! Only 10 more days until Rally time!









Both of us (mswalt and Rob & Judy Outbackers )(could it be three, WAcamper?) are getting ready.









See you there!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't wait. Only ten more days and counting. We missed the TEXAS RALLY, but we are not we are not going to miss Branson. MSWALT and us are going to represent the great State of TEXAS. We sure would like to meet other Outbackers there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

THREE MORE DAYS!!!!









Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Can't wait to get there. I guess I am really excited Mark, because this will be Judy and my longest trip since we got our TT. See you and anyone else that is there soon.

Robert


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, the Branson "rally" is over. We're now at my parents' home in northern Arkansas watching it rain and getting ready to head back to Texas tomorrow. Stopping off in Texarkana tomorrow night to meet up with Rob and Judy Outbackers again.

Had a great time. Will post a few pictures and talk about it some more when I get home to Texas.

Pray for dry roads and safe trips for all of us!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You Got it







Safe Home!

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Back home.......I've had enough rain to last a lifetime! Only a couple days of the 11 we were on the road we didn't end up getting wet.

Most of the pictures we took didn't come out, either. Some that did are here.... at least most of them are viewable. http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...Branson%20Trip/

A couple of highlights....tdvffjohn's surprise visit to Branson! And meeting Rob & Judy Outbackers from Houston.

One comical note (at least it is comical now)...got to our campground overlooking Crown Lake in Horseshoe Bend, AR, to visit my parents and family for a couple of days and could not get into the trailer! Dead bolt would not release.

Had to empty the front stroage bin enough to crawl in and push up the bed from underneath. The GS crawled in and opened the rear egress window. Got the ladder from the rear storage and crawled in myself. Had to pass some screwdrivers in through the window so I could take off the door lock and pop the door open. All in the rain! What fun!

Got in and got set up, though, and had an enjoyable visit with the family.

Was glad to get home, though. For those of you who travel with kids for several days, my hat's off to you! They were good most of the time, but those times they weren't were, let's just say, difficult.

Rob and Judy, thanks for making the trip.

tdvffjohn, it was a pleasure to meet you and thank you for thinking of us.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Mark and Tish, 
It was so nice to meet such a wonderful couple like yall. Our Branson trip was great, but I think we were almost just excited about meeting you. It was great that we all met at Branson and end this trip together at the stopover at Texarkana. We brought the rain back to Houston. Thanks again for the time we were able to visit.

To everyone else, you miss a good time in Branson. It did rain some everyday, but it did not ruin the experince. I think everyone needs to go there at least once.

Rob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The feeling is mutual...glad I detoured to Branson

John


----------

